
Technology creates more jobs than it destroys in China - Multiplayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/20/opinion/china-technology-economy.html
======
heyrobyn
Not just that, it's also changing the nature of jobs [https://kr-
asia.com/data-labeling-jobs-are-coming-to-underde...](https://kr-
asia.com/data-labeling-jobs-are-coming-to-underdeveloped-regions-in-china-but-
can-they-stay)

